# Gleich im WDR-Fersehen (WDR Köln)



## Sado-Uwe (25. Mai 2015)

http://programm.ard.de/tv/lokalzeit-geschichten/eid_2811114608994036


----------



## poekelz (26. Mai 2015)

Hab ich gesehen, es entstand allerdings bei mir der Eindruck als wäre das ein Gelände das jedes Kind ab 4 problemlos mit seinem Rad bewältigen kann....ich glaub das war nicht ganz so im Sinne der Erbauer.

...seis drum, ich werde mir den Briloner Trailpark nächste Woche mal live und in Farbe anschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (27. Mai 2015)

poekelz schrieb:


> Hab ich gesehen, es entstand allerdings bei mir der Eindruck als wäre das ein Gelände das jedes Kind ab 4 problemlos mit seinem Rad bewältigen kann....ich glaub das war nicht ganz so im Sinne der Erbauer.
> 
> ...seis drum, ich werde mir den Briloner Trailpark nächste Woche mal live und in Farbe anschauen.



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/neuer-trail-um-brilon.722157/page-3#post-12968721

Für Sauerland Verhältnisse ist der Bereich sehr schön gemacht.
Ist halt Familientauglich aufgebaut und für fast jeden fahrbar, für Anfänger gut zum üben, Erfahrende lassen es Laufen.
Poekels, plan einen Schlenker nach Willingen oder Winterberg ein, damit sich die Anreise lohnt.
Brilon Trailground ist nach 2-3 Stunden einmal durchfahren.

Sag evtl. mal Bescheid, wann Du dort bist! ;-)


----------

